# Attic full of birds making my room smell



## Nicholad (May 31, 2009)

I moved into a new house not to long ago. It's saving me $100 bucks and the house needs fixed up. Well not to long after I moved in birds started to build in the attic of the house. My room is below and now it smells really bad. The landlord had her sons came over and check it out and found a dead bird with poop and nests everywhere. They have yet to clean it but took the dead bird out. Even then it smells really bad. What are some tips on cleaning this mess up and making the room smell better.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Nicholad said:


> I moved into a new house not to long ago. It's saving me $100 bucks and the house needs fixed up. Well not to long after I moved in birds started to build in the attic of the house. My room is below and now it smells really bad. The landlord had her sons came over and check it out and found a dead bird with poop and nests everywhere. They have yet to clean it but took the dead bird out. Even then it smells really bad. What are some tips on cleaning this mess up and making the room smell better.


Use some of the $100. in savings and buy air fresheners.
You clean it up, by cleaning it up. Remove the nests, the bird crap and any bodies you come accross. Spray and scrub any wood that has bird crap on it.
You might wear rubber gloves and a mask. 
Ron


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Also, call your landlady back and ask her to send someone over to cover the holes where the birds are getting in.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

*droppings equals*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histoplasmosis


----------



## Nicholad (May 31, 2009)

gma2rjc said:


> Also, call your landlady back and ask her to send someone over to cover the holes where the birds are getting in.


 Yeah her son's are supposed to be getting screen to put up there


----------



## Nicholad (May 31, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> Use some of the $100. in savings and buy air fresheners.
> You clean it up, by cleaning it up. Remove the nests, the bird crap and any bodies you come accross. Spray and scrub any wood that has bird crap on it.
> You might wear rubber gloves and a mask.
> Ron


 Thanks!! I'm going to try to get up in the attic this week to clean it up :thumbup:


----------



## Nicholad (May 31, 2009)

Yoyizit said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histoplasmosis


 I hope a good mask and gloves can save me from getting that this week


----------



## jordy3738 (May 24, 2009)

Did you ever see Alfred Hitchcock's "The birds" movie? 

I'd do some Internet research on how to get things cleaned up without putting yourself in danger. I saw a TV program a while ago about a very similar situation. Seems to me like this type of problem can become a health hazard to you.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

we had a building in the city where birds had access to the top floor. They left a huge amount of droppings.

the health department required a hazmat specialty group clean up the stuff due to the possible health problems.

this is not something to joke about. It can be deadly.

educate yourself before doing anything else.


----------

